

Google Terminal - MrBra
http://elgoog.im/terminal/

======
marvy
I think it would improve usability to accept only spacebar to scroll, that way
if you see a result you like on the first page, you can just enter its number
without scrolling through the rest.

------
denebious
Not as good as [http://goosh.org/](http://goosh.org/).

------
jyzzmoe
Don't waste your time.

~~~
MrBra
What's wrong? Bad day? Have a coffee.

